# Stadacona Gym Hours



## DaeRave (23 Dec 2007)

Anyone here know the hours of operation for the gym at Stad during the holidays?

Cheers


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Dec 2007)

You mean Stadplex?

If so,

Have a Great Holiday

Festive Season Hours - 2007  

During the Holiday Season at Stadplex we will be offering Various Opening and Closing times;

Sat 22nd, 0800 - 1700
Sun 23rd, 1200 - 2100
Mon 24th, 0600 - 1300
CLOSED 25 - 26 
Thurs - Friday 27th - 28th - 0700 - 1900
Sat 29th, 0800 - 1700
Sun 30th, 1000 - 2100
Mon 31st, 0600 - 1300
Jan 1 - HAPPY NEW YEAR

Wed 2nd, 0700 - 1900
Thur 3rd, 0700 - 2300
Fri 4th, 0700 - 2100
Sat 5th, 0900 - 2300
Sun 6th, 0900 -2100

Monday we'll resume normal hrs as listed below!


Hours Of Operation

Monday - Friday      06:00 am - 9:00 pm.

Saturday - Sunday    12:00 pm - 5:00 pm

Closed all Statutory Holidays

"Stadplex" is a state of the art facility which offers something for everybody. Come run the track, pump up in the weight room or shoot a few hoops just to get warmed up. Bring the family to the pool and have a splash in our 25 metre pool. At Stadplex it's more than a workout, it's an experience!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (23 Dec 2007)

http://www.psphalifax.ns.ca/default.asp


----------



## DaeRave (24 Dec 2007)

Thanks a million!


----------

